
Show HN: deepsing – See music – create machine generated visual stories of songs - doro
https://deepsing.com
======
doro
Also, check out this style-transfer combination of three different painters:
[https://deepsing.com/engine/UYNRxev8f1c/5dfc994dc9e5f7311d8a...](https://deepsing.com/engine/UYNRxev8f1c/5dfc994dc9e5f7311d8a9fec/)
What would Van Gogh (0,1) draw if he listened to this song?

------
passalis
deepsing is able to autonomously generate visual stories which convey the
emotions expressed in songs. You can find an example of a purely machine-
generated visual story using our method at
[https://deepsing.com/engine/9C0xGB73Uuc/5dfbcd1ec9e5f7311d8a...](https://deepsing.com/engine/9C0xGB73Uuc/5dfbcd1ec9e5f7311d8a9fcf)
Find more information in our preprint
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1912.05654](https://arxiv.org/abs/1912.05654) or hack
deepsing with us at [https://github.com/deepsing-
ai/deepsing](https://github.com/deepsing-ai/deepsing)

